# Advice re. blood tests and the pill



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I'm currently on the pill due to my endo. My new clinic is asking for some blood tests fit lh,Fsh,e2 etc... However,I'm not sure that there's any point as surely my hormones are regulated by the pill? 

Thanks for any advice. 

Xx


----------

